# Trial issue of the Canadian Military Family Magazine



## Can Military Family Mag (29 Aug 2012)

[size=10pt]TRY US ON! To celebrate the launch of Canadian Military Family Magazine we are offering YOU a FREE trial issue of Canada's new military family magazine. Click the link below and fill out the form. It's that easy! Free trial will continue until 0900 EST.  [/size]
http://cmfmag.ca/en/try-us-us


----------

